# Nationwide Credit Card



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone else have problems with them?

seems they won't fight for us under section 75 ?

Barclaycard have done, and got my money back, Nationwide don't seem to want to do this for us, making a complaint through the financial ombudsman anyway, but wondered if anyone else has had similar problems with Nationwide credit card?


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I had no problems claiming back money when goods didn't arrive or when my sons driving experience was cancelled by the company. Nationwide was very helpful and the monies was back in my account within 10 days.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Why do you think that?
http://www.nationwide.co.uk/support/support-articles/manage-your-account/section-75-claims

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Section 75 doesn't cover you for all purchases. 

If you've bought something through a third party and not direct with the company you have an issue, you aren't covered. 

The one that caught me out a couple of years ago is when I bought a very expensive pair of shoes as a gift from a shop. I asked for her size and they went to the stock room to get them. Obviously I wasn't going to try them on, so didn't even look at them. 

I got them home and before wrapping them I had a look. The shoes had numerous marks all over them and were not up to the standard I'd expect from new and expensive shoes. 

I took them back to the shop and they were less than helpful.I thought my credit card company would back me. Turns out that if you're there in person and you punch your pin in, that's you agreed to the condition of the goods.

That was a lesson learned.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Also needs to be over £100 to be covered, there's a bit in here about it.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/section75-protect-your-purchases


----------

